# Ladies in Waiting Progesterone pessaries



## Toni M (Sep 4, 2005)

Hello, I am new to the site, but have a simplequestion to ask. We have undergone and ICSI cycle and had the embryos transfered on 24th Aug. I yesterday did a PT and found it to be positive. Today I repeated the test and its NEG. Can the Progesterone pessaries affect a PT?
Many thanks
Toni


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Hi Toni
Firstly, welcome to the site, I hope it helps you like it has so many of us  

When did you have your trigger jab ??, was it over 14 days ago ??

They say the trigger jab (profasi or Pregnl) can stay in your body for up to 14 days, and it can show up as positive with a pregnancy test, When are you due to do the official PC ??

They do say on average it stays in your body for 7-10 days, so i would go and buy another test, you might have had a faulty one.

I hope it is that, and you get the BFP you deserve 

Take care and all the best
Jo
x x x


----------



## Toni M (Sep 4, 2005)

My trigger jab was on Sunday 21st at 4.30am. (13 days ago) Never thought that could affect it. 
I have done a PT before and it was NEG. We are due to have the official PT on Tuesday.

I have had the feeling that my period is about to start for the last 3 days, which is why we think something has affected the result.

That will teach us for jumping the gun!
Thanks Toni


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

If you have done a pg test since the trigger jab and it was neg, then you got a positive one, then it does look like the last test you done was a faulty one !!!
Go out and get another test 

Looks like it might be good news for you.

13 days is almost at the end of the range, mine normally stays in my body about 10days, and you are way pst that.

Keeping everything crossed for you
Jo
x x x


----------



## Toni M (Sep 4, 2005)

now I am confused....ha ha.
I just did another test and that said a BFP. And when I went back to look at the other brand it maybe has a VERY PALE yes.....
I think I should not have been impatient and waited!

 Thanks for helping. 
PS what does AF stand for?
A very confused Toni


----------



## 6898helen (Jun 28, 2005)

Hello,
  Hope you don't mind me jumping in but i had almost the same, a + then a - and then all +. I had to do 8 to be sure but it was my own fault as i did test a day early. The chance of a false + are very very small once the drugs are out of your system and - test can just be faulty units.

  A couple of my tests were very faint but every day your levels grow so the lines will get stronger. I had AF pains thinking i was due to start for a few days before my test and still did sometimes for a few weeks.

  I truely hope this is as it seems and you get the news that you've been waiting for. Good luck x x
Helen


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

I think Congratulations are in order !!!  

I reckon it was a faulty test

Good luck, and a early congrats from me 

Love Jo
x x x


----------



## Toni M (Sep 4, 2005)

Thank you soooooooooo much girls for the advice.
 I will keep you posted.
WHAT A SITE! Its soo wonderfull to be able to talk to people that have gone through or are going through the same experiences. 
Many many thanks again, Toni


----------



## Toni M (Sep 4, 2005)

Oh my god girls, I only went and did it.. I am shell shocked.
Thank you so much for your support over the remaining days of the 2ww...I think without you  i would have gone MAD.
Here are some     for you all
Thanks you again, I will keep you posted
Toni


----------

